# Water, gas and electricity



## KbIZZLE (May 14, 2013)

Hi guys,

I have been living in a share house since moving to Australia and have not had to deal with bills, (I just pay my rent and everything like electricity, gas and water is taken out of that) so I literally have no idea where to go to get my electricity and water from when I move into my own place.

I am looking to move to the inner west. Could anyone recommend an electricity, gas and water companies at all? 

Thank you


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

KbIZZLE said:


> Hi guys,
> I have been living in a share house since moving to Australia and have not had to deal with bills, (I just pay my rent and everything like electricity, gas and water is taken out of that) so I literally have no idea where to go to get my electricity and water from when I move into my own place.
> I am looking to move to the inner west. Could anyone recommend an electricity, gas and water companies at all?
> Thank you


Are you still renting...?....or becoming an owner?

Water rates are usually paid by the owner....water usage is paid by the tenant.
Electric and gas are in the tenant name.

Google "electricity choice nsw" and you will get many services that match you to the energy supplier of choice.

There are plenty of choices for plans and such....you need to make your own decision who you select.

It will all cost you....energy prices are just going up and up.....


----------

